# Mifer wood carving tools



## Chongo (May 24, 2004)

Looking to trade.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=4856424#post4856424


----------



## Chongo (May 24, 2004)

*Mentor*

Being that I have had no interest in my carving tools that I had up for trade, I guess yaâ€™ll are going to make me take up another time consuming hobby. That being the case I now need a mentor to show me the ropes. I know nothing about wood and the grain as well as how to carve but am willing to learn. I have built fishing rods for over 30 years and feel I have the creativity as well as the patients to learn. So anyone on the NW side of town willing to take on the position? 
Thanks,
Chongo


----------

